# Questions pertaining lily pipes and other glassware...



## blakemarkwell (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, I have been reading this forums for awhile now and absorbing all the incredible information offered. A great number of tanks are so inspiring, so I have been saving up and I am going to purchase two ADA cube gardens. 

With those cube gardens I am going to be purchasing lily pipes, glass CO2 diffusers, and clear plumbing tubing offered from ADA. I have seen many tanks with very dirty glassware and clear tubing, and to be honest it takes away from the whole "clean" and "invisible" glassware that Amano tries to sell. From those of you out there that have had Amano tanks with the lily pipes and ect... did they get dirty quick? Is there any ways to stop them from getting dirty? And if they did get dirty, how often do you have to clean them? Is it in the end worth getting the glassware?

Also, I am not one to hate maitence, honestly I dont mind doing water changes and the works, is it just one of the things you have to include in your weekley matience?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I would buy the diffuser on ebay and pipes from Poe at CalAquaLabs.

I purchase two diffusers per application. One for use and one in cleaning/storage. I clean them in cup of hydrogen peroxide. Wait a month or two before installing the pipes. Make sure the water is clear and substate is done its clouding. This will prevent the horrid brown algae from accumulating on them.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

The glassware on the lily pipes take about a month to two months to get full of algae. A montly maintanence to them should keep it clear but handling them is a careful process! The diffusors take less than a week or two, then you got to out them in chlorine mix of water and let it sit. It is recommended you not scrub the ADA diffusors because the quality of the mist bubbles will decrease. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

One thing to strongly consider is purchasing the special long handled brushes made for the lily pipes (inexpensive for a change). IMO they are a must, especially to help remove build up from the intake side. The bleach soak alone is not enough to get the gunk off. 

The flexible tubing, a PITA to clean. I have a couple of rolls of ADA clear tubing now but I just found vinyl tubing (food and water safe) at Home Depot for a fraction of the ADA price (~$7 for 20 ft; 1/2" ID x 5/8" OD). I bought some will try it out in the coming weeks. 

Totally agree with the idea of having 2 sets of pipes - that way you always have a clean set ready to use.

Diffusors - I have both ADA Pollen 20 and CalAqua in-line. The latter is outside the tank so there is less equipment inside the tank. I am using the CalAqua exclusively now bec I broke the Pollen 20 (expensive mistake)!!

Final comment on diffusors - the workmanship of ADA is exceptional. The CalAqua is very good but not in the same league. Pricewise, the latter is the better value, with the added benefit of less clutter in the tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think another reason to have two sets is because of breakage. I happen to be very careful with my pipes, but I've still managed to break two inlets over the last 9 months, but this is starting to turn me off from using glass. 

On a side note, I have also found one manufacturers design to be a death trap for otos. I had some otos for over two years and when I replaced my eheim intake with glass three of them got caught tail first and died. 

1. Do any of you find certain brands harder to break.
2. What is your method for removing (if you remove) the flexible tubing from the pipe.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> I think another reason to have two sets is because of breakage. I happen to be very careful with my pipes, but I've still managed to break two inlets over the last 9 months, but this is starting to turn me off from using glass.
> 
> On a side note, I have also found one manufacturers design to be a death trap for otos. I had some otos for over two years and when I replaced my eheim intake with glass three of them got caught tail first and died.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. The first time I installed the pollen glass, I came back 2 hrs later to find an oto stuck in there head first. Fortunately, the CO2 was off at that time. That is why I went with the Pollen 20 which had a bigger opening. There is also a newer version here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=2_15, less of a death trap but still expensive!

I am still on my first set of ADA lily pipes, no breaks. I ordered the CalAqua set B this week so I will have 2 sets to work with.

The tubing gets rigid fast in cool temps. IME, the hot water method to work best for installing and removing. Dip the end of the tubing in very hot tap water and it will soften quickly to allow you insert easily into the pipes. For removing, I run very hot tap water over the connection for a minute to soften the tubing and "push" the tubing off the pipe. The hot water method is also very useful for "shaping" the tubing to decrease stress on the connections (the entire length can be submerged in hot water).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Instead of removing the diffuser every week to two weeks try this: Once weekly during your water change slide the suction cup of the diffuser such that the diffuser is at the very top of the tank above the water level. Fill the top half of the diffuser with hydrogen peroxide solution and let it sit while you drain the tank and refill it. Once the water change is complete simply lower the diffuser back into place. In 1-2 days the diffuser is completely clean and there's no need to mess with toxic bleach.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

AaronT said:


> Instead of removing the diffuser every week to two weeks try this: Once weekly during your water change slide the suction cup of the diffuser such that the diffuser is at the very top of the tank above the water level. Fill the top half of the diffuser with hydrogen peroxide solution and let it sit while you drain the tank and refill it. Once the water change is complete simply lower the diffuser back into place. In 1-2 days the diffuser is completely clean and there's no need to mess with toxic bleach.


Straight peroxide or diluted? 
Does this method remove the algae from the inside of tubing?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Dipping the diffuser in diluted bleach works best for me. The hydrogen peroxide method Aaron describes worked but wasn't as effective as the bleach dip. Both methods will only affect the algae gunk on the surface of the disk and not inside the tubing.

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bunbuku said:


> Straight peroxide or diluted?
> Does this method remove the algae from the inside of tubing?


I'm not sure. I've never had the algae get inside the tubing before. It's straight peroxide. Well, technically the stuff you buy is 3% solution already.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

AaronT said:


> I'm not sure. I've never had the algae get inside the tubing before. It's straight peroxide. Well, technically the stuff you buy is 3% solution already.


Aaron,

Does this method work even after algae has accumulated or is it only effective as a preventive measure - thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Does this method work even after algae has accumulated or is it only effective as a preventive measure - thanks.


It works for both. As a preventative measure it will keep it pretty clean all of the time if you are doing weekly water changes.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I was extremely amped up about the prospect of owning a set of the cal aqua mini fluxus tubes. Then after reading allot I came to realize that I would break them in no time at all, im not a very gentle person, or coordinated in any way at all. 

The cal aquas seemed totally reasonable in price and quality but spending $50 for some tubes that in a month or so that will become even a larger eyesore then BLACK PLASTIC due to the algea and what not, turned me of too.

If you are reall in to super careful cleaning, and dont mind doing it fairly often and dont mind spending the money, I say do it! Then post up some pics for us!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

How long is your water change lasting? I didnt imagine it would work so quickly.

I have both of mine on tubing and check valve. Removing glass from tubing is a pain and I actually use the check valve when cleaning. I will submerge the disk in peroxide then lightly suck on the tube sucking peroxide into the ceramic disk. I cap the tubing with check valve and let it sit in peroxide with vacuum in the line.

Rubing or cleaning the disk with other object will degrade performance this method works like a charm.


----------

